# Making money with Sawmill Lumber



## 123maxbars (Dec 26, 2015)

I made this video last night. It shows you how to use one hand tool to take sawmill lumber either air dried or from the kiln and make it into valuable lumber you can sale. If you dont have a sawmill you can buy sawmill lumber in "rough" form off craigslist, other sawmills etc. A good way to make some extra income.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOYO04pZZ_Y[/ame]


----------

